# Baby measured small (by 3 weeks) at 20 week scan



## Pipster1978

Dear Emily Caitlin,
I am writing as I'm distraught, trying to keep positive but thinking the worst and just wondered if you have any experience of this and can offer any words of comfort.
Yesterday was our 20 week scan and very worryingly Bumpy (that's our baby's nickname) is measuring roughly 3 weeks smaller than it should be. We were rushed up to the Centre for Foetal Care and re-scanned by a consultant to confirm this. We were then taken into the 'Bad News Room' and told that the good news is that the baby is pretty much in proportion yet small all over and that there appears to be no abnormalities with Bumpy's organs. However, the baby may be small due to a genetic disorder although it would seem that this isn't Down's syndrome as the consultant reckons that that would present differently. The other really worrying thing is that the measurements of the baby's femur bones are not even on the scale...this could point toward non-lethal condraplasia (can't spell it but basically a mild form of dwarfism). The smallness could also be caused by poor placental function which may mean that the baby could be okay but need to be delivered very early. The worst case scenario though is that if the baby doesn't grow anymore then we may have to take the decision to end the pregnancy. The best case scenario is that our baby is simply small, I manage to carry to term and we have a live, healthy baby at the end of all of this. But I guess you know all of the medical stuff and likely causes and outcomes.
Just in case it's useful, the measurements are as follows (the - represents the scales and the x represents where each measurement placed on the scale)
BPD 43.7mm -x-----------
HC 158.5mm x ------------
TCD 20.9mm -----x--------
AC 126.7mm x -------------
FL 21.5mm < ------------- (so not even on the scale)
HC/AC 1.25 -----------x----

Extremities are all off the scale so proportional: x -------------- roughly for each

We are terrified and feel ever-so cheated. I know we're still in the running but living like this is hell. We've to go for another scan in 2 weeks then 2 weeks after that. We may need to do the amnio (which I was always personally dead against) as this may tell us more. They'll also monitor placental and cordal activity using dopplers. I'm trying to be positive but it's very difficult and I feel so scared for our lovely Bumpy.
I can feel Bumpy move and kick - have been since 16+4 - and the baby was very lively during both scans so although small doesn't appear weak or listless.

The consultant report also says: 'Umbilical artery Doppler shows positive EDF and the mean uterine artery Doppler is 1.54 with bilateral notching. The placenta appears echogenic and enlarged'...any idea what that all means in non-medical speak?

I guess what I need to know, as it's easy just to hear only the worst case scenarios that the consultants tell us, is that have you seen this kind of thing before where there's been a healthy baby at the end of it? 

Sorry to waffle on but thank you so much for your time. 
Pipster x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

It's a very worrying time for you. Although this is fairly uncommon, I have seen this before, and the baby appeared fine at birth, just with paediatric follow up, and we never get to find anything out beyond that. 
It is good that everything is in proportion, as it's more concerning if one part is growing and another isn't. 
We don't get trained in ultrasound, but the edf stands for end diastolic flow, and that's good at the moment, it measures how the blood is flowing to and from the placenta and the baby, if it said no edf or reversed edf that would be worrying, so things are ok at present.
I know it feels like two weeks will never come, but it will, and you have to keep yourselves going till then. Just one point, you mentioned that you'd always been dead against amnio, if you still are, don't let anyone make you have one, do what you feel is best for you. 
Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pipster1978

Dear Emilycaitlin,
Thank you so much for your reassuring & honest reply. I did google the 'notching' bit after posting to you and I know that that can cause a problem but thanks for the bit about EDF- v good to know.
Thanks also for your thoughts on the amnio. Hubby & I have discussed the possibility of having a child with special needs and, although it would be different and challenging, we know we could and would cope.
Every time I have felt doubt today I've felt my baby kick or squirm and it's as if he/she is willing me to not give up on him/her. We just have to keep believing!
Thank you so so much,
Pipster xxx


----------

